# Looking to sell Glock Holsters



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

I have G26, G30, and G17 holsters I need to sell. Most are Galco, I will try and post pics later


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 9, 2012)

I need a Glock 37 holster....


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I am interested in the G17 holster... :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

left to right 17, 26,26, 26, 30


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 9, 2012)

Any of those fit a Glock 35? If so, I think we can make a deal.

edit:  I want a "Glock" holster... if you're selling what the pic is titled, you can keep it.  :sick:


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Any of those fit a Glock 35? If so, I think we can make a deal.
> 
> edit: I want a "Glock" holster... if you're selling what the pic is titled, you can keep it. :sick:


Damn that did not take long...You would have to check the Galco site. 2, 4, 5 are Galco


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Price for the *GLOCK* 17 holster??


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

OK RJ said:


> Price for the *GLOCK* 17 holster??


Usually goes around 60 how about 25 plus shipping?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 9, 2012)

PB are you upgrading or selling your Glock's?


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 9, 2012)

Upgrading as to say. Found something  I like better


----------



## OK RJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Sound good to me. PM inbound.


----------

